# Serious threat.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The city inspector called us today and said the matter is resolved. He explained to the neighbor you can't cause holes in other people's property and the neighbor agreed to correct the problem.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Our City inspectors look like strong authority figures. Besides the big badge at their waist and other stuff hooked to their belt they now have to wear bullet proof vests. (Even tho this area is relatively quiet)

Frustrating the neighbor didn't listen to me, or to my daughter, but only took action when the city got involved.


----------

